# accessing your tackle



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Wasn't sure where to put this thread, then I saw tackle talk.

I'm am organising myself for the upcoming snapper season in Port Philip Bay. One of the most important tasks on my list was to get a fly put in my wet suit. Last year I think I was lucky that I didn't get a snapper run mid stream as it is quite involved getting access to have a pee clad in wet suit.

The guy at the wet suit shop recommended a horizontal fly so I'll see how that goes.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good idea Kevin, maybe consider a velcro fly? Easier to undo/do up than a zipper, less prone to salt damage, and less likely to damage the tackle in the event of a mishap :shock:

Off topic....I had my first semi-serious crack at big red last night with my new lighting setup. Drifting with big baits for a few hours off Chelsea in 8-10m yielded a few half-hearted runs (likely small pinkies) and a few heart palpitations as bats swooped past my head to pick off moths attracted to the light  
Look forward to a few more trips in the coming months.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate I have had a fly added to my one of my wetties in the following may. I got an upholster to remove a section of wetsuit in the right area. I then got them to edge it with Velcro over the sides and bottom. I got them to stitch the top of a piece of neoprene slightly larger than the cut area and Velcro along the two sides and the bottom. I can now open my "pouch" for want of a better word and have a slash quickly without trying to undo a zipper while sitting down.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Fellas - fellas....

Back on topic. I constantly struggle to find the optimium tackle storage method. I primarily use a 2 tray Plano box from KMart. Not waterproof - so everything requires a rinse after use, but I do carry a serious selection as the fish around here tend to be finkly buggers.

One day it's SP's, another baits - other times trolled lures.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

This sport turns grown men into marsupials 
Squidder what are you running with for lights?


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I loved the subject heading. 

What is it about kayaking? I seem to jump in mine and need to pee just about hourly. I carry a bottle just for this, but it's got me stumped as to why I need to pee so often.

Chris


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Phoenix said:


> . I primarily use a 2 tray Plano box from KMart.


You are boasting now mate :lol:

My tackle would fit in one tray and small at that :roll:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Dodge,
My reason for the tackle selection is to give me options.

The weather can change fast, or I may simply decide on a different location if the fish are on the chew, so I prefer to carry suitable tackle for this.

I also like a 2 tray tackle box because it keeps things tidier, I have a small inner box for swivels, hooks etc & also room for a tackle back.

Maybe if you bump into me sometime - I'll show ya'


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I also find that once I hit the water the bladder hits overdrive, it must be all the water, splashing noises etc, like turning on the bathroom tap to help when you get stage fright :lol:

Poddy - I bought a $40 unit from Discount Seamart on Elizabeth St, it's an all around white light (just a regular globe, not LED) on an approx 1m s/s pipe, runs on 12V, and the pipe detaches from the base unit when fishing daylight hours only. I'm real happy with it, a friend could easily see me from the beach when I was about 1km out.  You could probably put something together yourself for cheaper, but I couldn't be bothered :twisted:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hmm, I think there's laws against a grown man showing another grown man his tackle in public.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Phoenix,

"Phallus - phallus ...."

Would have been a more appropriate start to your post (instead of fellas, fellas) if you truly wanted to be on the topic that I intended when I started this thread.

Also not so sure about storing your tackle in the Plano box you mentioned. Shutting the lid could be painful.

Anyway just picked up my modified wetsuit so I'll see how the horizontal zip goes. By the way as it was put in by a wetsuit manufacturer it is a proper corrosion resistant zip.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> Hmm, I think there's laws against a grown man showing another grown man his tackle in public.


Depends on the quality of the tackle as to to whether you would show it, and being a one tray man that for me is never :lol: :lol:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh dear Phoenix, swivels with your tackle, OK but the hooks!!! :wink:


----------

